# Info on Janet Bean? Heathsville, Va.



## Karen Decker (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi - I just became a member - I haven't read through everything yet so I hope it's okay to ask about a "breeder". I just need to do it quickly as I know someone getting a pup from this Janet Bean and I can't find any information on her at all. I don't get a good feeling at this situation, so, I thought I'd ask on this forum. thank you


----------



## Karen Decker (Feb 14, 2013)

*seeking info on Janet Bean, "breeder" in Heathsville, Va.*

Hi - I just became a member - I haven't read through everything yet so I hope it's okay to ask about a "breeder". I just need to do it quickly as I know someone getting a pup from this Janet Bean and I can't find any information on her at all. I don't get a good feeling at this situation, so, I thought I'd ask on this forum. thank you


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, I see no one's responded. It might help, if the breeder has a website, if you would post the link. I'm not knowledgable about breeding matters but many on here are and can comment on what they see on the site.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Couldnt find any websites linking a Janet Bean with goldens. Agree with above poster, is there a website? How did your friend hear of this "breeder"?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you know her kennel name?


----------



## Karen Decker (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks everyone - Yes, I can definitely pick a good breeder and that is exactly why I'm concerned. I cannot find ANYTHING on her. No kennel name. I'm a trainer in Maryland and some people came by to meet me and said they were getting a golden from this woman. They said they found her on www.akc.org - I found her listed on a list but she is NOT affiliated with any parent club or working club, based on the questionnaire or profile, she doesn't participate in any show or sport venues and claims to have been breeding withint he 6-10 year bracket. She sent these people a picture of a golden nursing pups that were supposedly a day or so old. The mom looking almost senior and didn't have good pigment (unless it was because she was really senior). Then apparently with the picture she said there wouldn't be any more pictures for a while becasue she didn't want to use a flash because they are just starting to open their eyes - WHAT????!!!!!! nothing adds up. Guarantee this "Janet" does NOT have a litter of pups at her home! Why do I feel that Janet will say, instead of having the people drive there to get their pup, they'll meet them at a rest stop off of 95? UGH - I don't know these people well, but, I'm going to try to steer them off of this deal! Thank you all!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*seeking info on Janet Bean, "breeder" in Heathsville, Va.*

It sounds very fishy! Potomac Valley GRC is near by. Lots of good breeders in the area if they are willing to listen to reason! Goldens should have hip and elbow clearances thru OFA, yearly eye clearances, and cardiologist heat clearance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Way sketchy! Steer clear for sure!


----------



## notleftbeh1nd (May 1, 2013)

*Janet and Martin Bean Heathsville, V.A.*

I have bought 2 puppies from them from 2 different litters. They DO have the puppies at their home. They DO let you meet the parents of the puppies. I don't know how you can say just because they don't have a WEBSITE they are sketchy people. Especially when you have never met them. They are some of the NICEST people I have met. Both of my pups, Molly 5 months old, and Bonnie 3 months old, are happy and healthy. They are AKC registered and have been to the vet, who says they are healthy and beautiful dogs. Not everyone is a crook or a mistreater of animals. Some people raise puppies because they LIKE to do it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

notleftbeh1nd said:


> I have bought 2 puppies from them from 2 different litters. They DO have the puppies at their home. They DO let you meet the parents of the puppies. I don't know how you can say just because they don't have a WEBSITE they are sketchy people. Especially when you have never met them. They are some of the NICEST people I have met. Both of my pups, Molly 5 months old, and Bonnie 3 months old, are happy and healthy. They are AKC registered and have been to the vet, who says they are healthy and beautiful dogs. Not everyone is a crook or a mistreater of animals. Some people raise puppies because they LIKE to do it.


Congrats on your new pups, may they have long & healthy lives! Hopefully, you'll stick around in the puppy forum & share pics--the forum not only has a wealth of information & support.

As for the breeder, I do hope your pups came from parents who had the bare minimum clearances accomplished on the sire & dam as well as complete clearances throughout the pedigree. If you weren't aware, you can plug the sire & dam's name into the website offa.org to see if those clearances were accomplished as is recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America's code of ethics. These clearances aren't for show dogs or performance dogs, but hopefully for all goldens being bred to stack the odds in the puppies' favor in an attempt to minimize the prevalence of hip & elbow dysplasia, eye defects & heart issues--many of such issues don't surface until later in life. Having seen countless goldens wind up in rescue cause the owners couldn't afford the costly treatment of such ailments, it is painful to watch the pups go through the treatments & just makes me angry to know their breeder's did nothing to prevent such illnesses.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum NotleftBeh1nd. What are the AKC registered names of your puppies parents? Did you see the parents hips, elbow, eye and heart certifications before purchasing your puppies? We love to see pictures of puppies. Having two puppies has to keep you on your toes. If you have any questions are your breeders accessable to answer your questions and to give you advice if needed? Did you sign a contract when you purchased your pups? What are some of the things listed in the contract. Did you buy the pups on limited registration? Did you register your pups with the AKC? Have you taken your pups to training classes?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

notleftbeh1nd said:


> I have bought 2 puppies from them from 2 different litters. They DO have the puppies at their home. They DO let you meet the parents of the puppies. I don't know how you can say just because they don't have a WEBSITE they are sketchy people. Especially when you have never met them. They are some of the NICEST people I have met. Both of my pups, Molly 5 months old, and Bonnie 3 months old, are happy and healthy. They are AKC registered and have been to the vet, who says they are healthy and beautiful dogs. Not everyone is a crook or a mistreater of animals. Some people raise puppies because they LIKE to do it.


Hi, welcome to the forum! Glad you found us.:wave:

I genuinely hope this isn't your only post--I hope you stick around and interact with this great group of people.

I'm very glad that you had such an excellent experience with your breeder, that goes so very far in getting a new puppy (or two in your case).

I agree with your statement that "Not everyone is a crook or a mistreater of animals. Some people raise puppies because they LIKE to do it." In fact if a breeder doesn't LOVE the breed then they just can't be breeding responsibly. Unfortunately responsible breeding also requires much more than a love and enthusiasm for Goldens.

Most people here hold the GRCA and their Breeder's Code of Ethics as the gold standard for responsible breeding. Here is some additional information that helps explain the minimum standards a responsible breeder holds themselves to.

If you choose to hang out with us here on the forum, you'll see much discussion about health clearances. Clearances for the parents of any litter are a tool to help reduce the risk of major health problems. Obviously they cannot eliminate health problems in and of themselves, but combined with diligent research of pedigrees it can significantly cut the risk of common health issues. Does this mean puppies from parents without clearances are doomed to a life fraught with health issues? Maybe not. But unfortunately it _is _more likely than if they had come from clearanced parents. And here on the forum we have witnessed and tried to help too many people who find us because their dogs have come down with painful and costly health problems that could have been avoided.

In short, while you may have had an excellent experience with the breeder in question, if they aren't following the GRCA recommendations and guidelines, they are putting their dogs, puppies, buyers, and the breed itself at more risk than necessary.

Around here we just happen to believe that Goldens need more than smiling, friendly faces to protect the integrity of the breed. The breeders that we love and recommend have taken the time, money, and effort to make sure they're doing it the safest, best way possible. And thanks to breeders like them, we tend to hold _all_ breeders to the same high standards they demonstrate and the GRCA recommends.

That being said, we love puppy pictures. Please share! :wave:


----------



## David21044 (May 8, 2021)

Karen Decker said:


> Hi - I just became a member - I haven't read through everything yet so I hope it's okay to ask about a "breeder". I just need to do it quickly as I know someone getting a pup from this Janet Bean and I can't find any information on her at all. I don't get a good feeling at this situation, so, I thought I'd ask on this forum. thank you


Late to the game but we got a pup from them and he is the best golden I have ever had. Gorgeous smart awesome temperament great family dog and he is so darn cute. We love our Jack. The Beans are a very nice elderly couple.


----------

